
Calling climate change 'catastrophic' makes it harder to find real answers - Reedx
https://nypost.com/2019/05/29/calling-climate-change-catastrophic-makes-it-harder-to-find-real-answers/
======
anigbrowl
Bjorn Lomborg is a concern troll with a 501(c)(3) who has been saying that
same thing for >15 years.

~~~
i_am_proteus
Ad hominem is another way of saying "this person has a valid point."

~~~
anigbrowl
'...has been saying that same thing for >15 years.'

